# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 28ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2015 (23 Μαϊου, Θεσσαλονίκη)

## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Το 28ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα Σωματικής Διάπλασης και Φίτνες θα διεξαχθεί το Σάββατο 23 Μαίου 2015  στην Θεσσαλονίκη στο συνεδριακό κέντρο "Ιωάννης Βελλίδης".
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τον αγώνα και τα έπαθλα θα ανακοινώσω σύντομα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Νίκο ευχαριστούμε για την πρώτη πληροφορία, "επιστρέφει" λοιπόν το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα στην Θεσσαλονίκη μετά από 4 χρόνια (2011).
Καλή επιτυχία και αναμένουμε συχνή ενημέρωση :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστούμε Νίκο για την ενημέρωση!! 
Οι αθλητές και οι αθλήτριες θα έχουν το χρόνο προγραμματισμού γνωρίζοντας 5 μήνες πριν την ημερομηνία. Το συνεδριακό κέντρο ''Ιωάννης Βελλίδης'' είναι ένας υπέροχος χώρος και δοκιμασμένος στο παρελθόν. Εύχομαι όλοι να αγκαλιάσουν αυτή τη διοργάνωση καθώς τόσο οι αθλητές όσο και οι χορηγοί θα επωφεληθούν. 
Ο Νίκος αναφέρει και έπαθλα με σκοπό να τιμηθούν οι κόποι των αθλητών. Εύχομαι να γίνει όσο το δυνατό το καλύτερο για τους αθλητές αλλά και για προβολή του αθλήματος. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Καλό στοιχείο της IFBB ότι είναι δυνατή σε διοργανώσεις τόσο σε Αθήνα όσο και Θεσσαλονίκη. Καλή επιτυχία.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Αποκλειστικοί χορηγοί του αγώνα είναι οι εταιρίες COMBAT EVOLUTION IKE και TOP LINE AE .Οι παραπάνω εταιρίες θα προσφέρουν στους νικητές και τις νικήτριες όλων των κατηγοριών τα αεροπορικά εισιτήρια για την συμμετοχή τους στο Arnold Classic Europe καθώς και άλλα έπαθλα στους δεύτερους και τρίτους νικητές και νικήτριες.Την προετοιμασία και γενική οργάνωση του αγώνα θα αναλάβω εγώ προσωπικά μαζί με την Ελένη Κρητικοπούλου.

----------


## barbell

Η ανακληση της αναγνωρισης επηρεαζει με καποιο τροπο τον αγωνα αυτο?

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν επηρεάζει.Είναι τυπικό το θέμα.

----------


## NASSER

Το πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB είναι ο μόνος μέχρι τώρα αγώνας που έχει ανακοινωθεί. Ήδη καλοί αθλητές και αθλήτριες έχουν εκδηλώσει την πρόθεση τους να συμμετάσχουν και το ενδιαφέρον για την εν λόγο διοργάνωση έχει ανέβει. Η διοργάνωση από τον Νίκο Παπαγεωργίου και ιστορικά ο χώρος διεξαγωγής είναι αρκετά να ελκύσουν στη συμμετοχή αλλά και στη παρουσία μας στη διοργάνωση.
Καλή προετοιμασία σε όλους!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Εκτός από την συμμετοχή του *Γιάννη Μάγκου*, επιβεβαιώνεται και η συμμετοχή της *Αναστασίας Παπουτσάκη* για το 28ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα στην Θεσσαλονίκη, με προοπτική και των 2 για καποιους μεγάλους αγώνες που ακολουθούν (Οlympia Amateur κτλ).
Για διαφορετικούς λόγους ,παρακολουθώ την πορεία και των 2 αθλητών, που πιστεύω ότι θα έχουν μια πολύ καλη χρονιά φέτος !

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Να προσθέσω ότι υπάρχουν ηδη πολλές συμμετοχές στις κατηγορίες γυναικων καθώς και η επιστροφή ενός αθλητή στην αγωνιστικη δράση που έχουμε να τον απολαυσουμε πάνω από 10 χρόνια.Περιμένουμε.

----------


## Nive

....αυτά είναι!! 
Μετά από 10 χρόνια  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Μια άποψη του χώρου!!!

----------


## NASSER

Ένας από τους καλύτερους χώρους στη Θεσσαλονίκη για να διεξαχθεί ένα Πανελλήνιο. Επίσης βρίσκεται σε πολύ κεντρικό σημείο της Θεσσαλονίκης.
Τα αποδυτήρια για τους αθλητές, επίσης ένας από τους καλύτερους χώρους που έχουμε δει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Έχουμε επιβεβαιώσει αν θα παίξει και ο* Βαλάντης Ντόκος* στο Πανελλήνιο;Ξερω ότι προετοιμάζεται :05. Weights:

----------


## NASSER

Για τον Βαλάντη Ντόκο δεν έχω μάθει τίποτα. Ίσως ο κ.Παπαγεωργίου γνωρίζει καλύτερα. Το σίγουρο είναι πως παλιοί και νέοι αθλητές δηλώνουν ενδιαφέρον για την διοργάνωση και παράλληλα δημιουργούν δελτία αθλητή και ανανεώνονται τα παλιά δελτία αθλητών.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Bodybuilding ΑΝΔΡΩΝ -80 κιλά

α/α
ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ
ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ
ΘΕΣΗ &
ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΟ

13
ΑΔΑΜΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ
ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
1η, ΧΡΥΣΟ

14
ΤΖΑΝΙΝΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ
ΑΝΑΓΕΝΝΗΣΗ
2η, ΑΡΓΥΡΟ

15
ΤΣΙΓΑΝΤΕΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ
ΑΝΑΓΕΝΝΗΣΗ
3η, ΧΑΛΚΙΝΟ

16
ΓΙΑΓΤΖΙΔΗΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ
ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ
4η

17
ΔΕΡΜΑΤΙΔΗΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ
ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ
5η

18
ΜΟΪΝΤΙΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΛΕΙΟΣ
ΑΜΦΙΑΛΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ
6η

19
ΜΠΕΡΤΣΙΑΣ ΦΩΤΙΟΣ
ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ
7η

20
ΤΣΙΑΜΠΑΖΗΣ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ
ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΟΡΕΣΤΙΑΔΑΣ
8η

21
ΠΑΥΛΙΔΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΟΣ
ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ
9η


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία Μen BB -85 συμμετείχαν 11 αθλητές*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Bodybuilding ΑΝΔΡΩΝ -85 κιλά

α/α
ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ
ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ
ΘΕΣΗ & ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΟ

22
ΙΓΚΝΤΙΡ ΤΣΕΝΓΚΙΖΧΑΝ
ΥΓΕΙΑ&ΔΥΝΑΜΗ
1η, ΧΡΥΣΟ

23
ΚΑΡΑΠΑΥΛΙΔΗΣ ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ
ΚΟΥΡΟΣ
2η, ΑΡΓΥΡΟ

24
ΜΙΛΙΑΔΗΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ
ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ
3η, ΧΑΛΚΙΝΟ

25
ΒΑΣΑΛΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΉΣ
ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΙΑΝ
4η

26
ΚΑΛΑΪΤΖΗΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ
ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ
5η

27
ΚΑΠΠΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ
ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΙΑΝ
6η

28
ΚΑΣΦΙΚΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ
ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙΟΥ
7η

29
ΜΑΖΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ
ΑΤΛΑΣ ΦΙΤΝΕΣ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΣ
8η

30
ΜΠΑΧΑΤΟΥΡΙΔΗΣ ΔΑΥΙΔ
ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ
9η

31
ΔΑΡΙΩΤΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ
ΣΚΑΛΑ ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑΣ
10η

32
ΝΤΑΪΜΑΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ
ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
11η



*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία διαγωνίστηκαν *10 αθλητές*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Bodybuilding ΑΝΔΡΩΝ -90 κιλά

α/α
ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ
ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ
ΘΕΣΗ &
ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΟ

33
ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΥ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ
ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ
1η, ΧΡΥΣΟ

34
ΒΕΣΑΪ ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ
ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ
2η, ΑΡΓΥΡΟ

35
ΓΙΑΤΡΑΚΗΣ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ
ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ
3η, ΧΑΛΚΙΝΟ

36
ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ
Α.Ε. ΒΟΛΟΥ ΔΙΜΗΝΙΟΥ
4η

37
ΡΑΛΛΗΣ ΡΑΛΛΗΣ
ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ
5η

38
ΞΑΝΘΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ
ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
6η

39
ΜΑΣΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΙΔΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ
ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ
7η

40
ΧΕΛΜΗΣ ΠΕΤΡΟΣ
ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
8η

41
ΑΝΔΡΟΝΙΑΔΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ
ΕΛΛΑΣ, ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ
9η

42
ΣΤΕΦΑΝΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ
ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ
10η



*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> +1000.
> Με τόσους καλούς και καλά προετοιμασμένους αθλητές, το σχόλιο κρίνεται τουλάχιστον άστοχο


Πολύ σωστα Κώστα , είχε τόσο καλούς αθλητες και μάλιστα οι αθλητες κρίνονται ανάλογα με την φόρμα που έχουν την μερα του αγώνα και κάποιοι είναι σε τοπ φόρμα κάποιοι άλλοι έχουν περιθώρια βελτίωσης , οπότε μην απαξιώνουμε γιατι σε τετοιο υψηλό επίπεδο καλοί αθλητες μπορει να μείνουν εκτός 3άδας 




> Kρέμασε το σαγόνι μου με το no6 ...έφηβος με τέτοιο καλούπι, τόσο καλοδουλεμένος-κομμένος και σκληρός. 
> Μπράβο στο παλικάρι



πραγματικά ήταν σε πάρα πολυ καλή κατάσταση αλλα και δείχνει ότι έχει προδιαγραφές για πολυ υψηλές διακρίσεις και στο εξωτερικό , γιατι πραγματικά έβγαζε μάτια  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία -100 συμμετείχαν 7 αθλητές 
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Bodybuilding ΑΝΔΡΩΝ -100 κιλά

α/α
ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ
ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ
ΘΕΣΗ &
ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΟ

43
ΣΙΩΤΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ
ΥΓΕΙΑ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ
1η, ΧΡΥΣΟ

44
ΣΕΡΑΝΗΣ ΚΛΕΟΜΕΝΗΣ
ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ
2η, ΑΡΓΥΡΟ

45
ΑΛΥΜΠΑΚΗΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ
ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ
3η, ΧΑΛΚΙΝΟ

46
ΚΑΚΑΝΗΣ ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ
ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ
4η

47
ΚΥΡΙΑΖΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ
ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
5η

48
ΣΥΛΛΥΓΝΑΚΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ
ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
6η

49
ΝΙΚΟΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ
ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ
7η

50
ΕΛ ΜΑΣΡΙ ΜΟΧΑΜΑΝΤ
ΑΘΛΟΣ ΚΟΡΔΕΛΙΟΥ
8η



*

----------


## NASSER

> *Κατηγορία Classic Bodybuilding ΑΝΔΡΩΝ +180cm
> 
> α/α
> ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ
> ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ
> ΘΕΣΗ &
> ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΟ
> 
> 95
> ...


Είναι μια κατηγορία που όλοι περίμεναν να δουν. Πολλοί γνωστοί αθλητές με τα ονόματα Τσάφου, Ταμπακίδη και Κυριαζή να κυριαρχούν. 
Ο Κυριαζής είναι πλέον γνωστός για τον όγκο του και τη σκληράδα-φινίρισμα. Ο Τσάφος μας έχει εκπλήσει κατα επανάληψη από το 2013. Η προετοιμασία του αυτή τη φορά κάπου δεν πήγε καλά, ίσως η τελευταία εβδομάδα θα έλεγα εγώ. Ο Ταμπακίδης για όσους έχουν ξεχάσει έχει κερδίσει την κατηγορία στο παρελθόν και μάλιστα στο Βελλίδειο το 2010 και με 2ες και τρίτες θέσεις μέχρι πέρσι! 
Μαργαρίτης και Στεφανίδης απήχαν από την τριάδα, αν και γνωρίζουμε πως έχουμε διακριθεί σε άλλες διοργανώσεις.

----------


## NASSER

> *Κατηγορία ATHLETIC FITNESS
> 
> α/α
> ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ
> ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ
> ΘΕΣΗ &
> ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΟ
> 
> 147
> ...


Εδώ οι αθλητές πρώτα διαγωνίστηκαν στο δίζυγο και  στο μονόζυγο. Ο Κεφαλλωνίτης είχε ήδη διακριθεί πρώτος στα αγωνίσματα ενώ Κουβαριώτης και Κράσκας είχαν ισοβαθμήσει. Στο τελευταίο γύρο των συγκρίσεων ο Κεφαλλωνίτης πάλι ξεχώρισε και ακολούθησε ο Κουβαριώτης με τρίτο τον Κράσκα.
Σαν κατηγορία έχει πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον, καθώς και δυσκολία! Πιστεύω να προσελκύσει περισσότερους στο μέλλον.

----------


## NASSER

> *α**/α*
> *Ο**Ν**Ο**Μ**Α**Τ**ΕΠ**Ω**ΝΥΜ**Ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗ*
> *ΑΘ**ΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ*
> *ΘΕ**Σ**Η &*
> *Μ**Ε**Τ**Α**ΛΛΙΟ*
> 
> 01
> *ΑΛΥΜΠΑΚΗΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ*
> *ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ*
> ...


Όλοι οι νεαροί αθλητές άξιοι συγχαρητηρίων για μένα, ειδικά όταν βλέπω πως προσπαθούν να σταθούν σε bodybuilding κατηγορία! Η ρτιάδα ξεχωριστή. Ξεκινόντας από τον τρίτο, Τζανίνη Παναγιώτη που πρέπει να έχει τις περισσότερες συμμετοχές αυτή τη σεζόν μαζί με τον Μανούσκο Νικόλα. Πάντα σε πολύ καλή φόρμα και πρώτη χρονιά συμμετοχής σε αγώνες! Είναι αθλητής που έχει μέλλον. Ο δεύτερος, Χέλμης Γιώργος ήταν εντυπωσιακός με ωραίες αναλογίες και γενικά τραβάει την προσοχή στη σκηνή. Τέλος στη πρώτη θέση ο Αλιμπάκης Θανάσης!!! Ο Αλιμπάκης αν συνεχίσει σίγουρα θα πρωταγωνιστήσει! Μάζα-αναλογίες και γράμμωση! Τα είχε όλα! Μου θυμίζει ανατολίτες αθλητές, γεννημένος να κάνει bodybuilding!

----------


## NASSER

> *Κατηγορία Bodybuilding ΑΝΔΡΩΝ -70 κιλά
> 
> 
> α/α
> ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ
> ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ
> ΘΕΣΗ &
> ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΟ
> 
> ...


Άξιος νικητής ο Ανδριανόπουλος! Γενικά το επίπεδο θα το χαρακτήριζα μέτριο σαυτη τη κατηγορία, καθώς πρόσφατα σε εθνικό αγώνα που είδα της Κύπρου, η κατηγορία είχε υψηλό επίπεδο και εδώ λίγο απογοητεύτηκα...

----------


## NASSER

> *Κατηγορία Bodybuilding ΑΝΔΡΩΝ -80 κιλά
> 
> α/α
> ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ
> ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ
> ΘΕΣΗ &
> ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΟ
> 
> 13
> ...


Δυνατή η κατηγορία -80Kg με την πρώτη τριάδα να ξεχωρίζει αμέσως. Ο Αδαμόπουλος ήταν πιο ολοκληρωμένος, ο Τζανίνης με καλές μάζες και τέλειο φινίρισμα και τέλος ο Τσιγάντες, ένας μεγάλος αθλητής που έκανε επιτροφή στο αγωνιστικό κομμάτι μετά από αρκετά χρόνια, αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει να αγωνιστεί από το 2006! Ο Τσιγάντες είχε και αναλογίες και καλό μυικό διαχωρισμό! Έχει περιθώρια να πιάσει την παλιά του σκληράδα και γράμμωση. Ελπίζω να συνεχίσει, να τον δούμε και σε άλλους αγώνες!

----------


## NASSER

> *Κατηγορία Bodybuilding ΑΝΔΡΩΝ -85 κιλά
> 
> α/α
> ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ
> ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ
> ΘΕΣΗ & ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΟ
> 
> 22
> ΙΓΚΝΤΙΡ ΤΣΕΝΓΚΙΖΧΑΝ
> ...


Αν ξεκινήσω από τον πέμπτο Καλαϊτζή συνεχίσω στο 4ο Βασάλο, 3ο Μιλιάδη, 2ο Καραπαυλίδη και καταλήξω στον Ιγκντιρ, ο καθένας ξεχωριστά έχει γράψει το όνομα του στο ελληνικό bodybuidling. Όλοι ταλαντούχοι και πιστεύω πως έπαιξε ρόλο η σωματική κατάσταση την ώρα του αγώνα! Ο Ιγκντιρ εμφανή βελτιωμένος από την προηγούμενη σεζόν και δεν αμφισβητήθηκε η νίκη του! Ο Καραπαυλίδης έπιασε πολύ καλή φόρμα και άφησε τρίτο τον Παύλο Μιλιάδη, που ταπεινή μου άποψη δεν πιστεύω πως ήταν στο 100% των δυνατοτήτων του.

----------


## NASSER

> *Κατηγορία Bodybuilding ΑΝΔΡΩΝ -90 κιλά
> 
> α/α
> ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ
> ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ
> ΘΕΣΗ &
> ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΟ
> 
> 33
> ...


Εδώ είχαμε τη συμμετοχή του συνφορμήτη Γιατράκη Μιχάλη που περιμέναμε να δούμε επί σκηνή και αυτή τη στιγμή είναι στη Γαλλία για να συμμετάσχει στο Μεσογειακό πρωτάθλημα!! Καλή επιτυχία του ευχόμαστε σε ότι κάνει γιατί πραγματικά μας έχει κερδίσει ως άνθρωπος!! Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να έχουμε ανθρώπους-αθλητές με ήθος!! Η τρίτη θέση ήταν μια επιτυχία σε μια δύσκολη κατηγορία, που ο ίδιος ευχαριστήθηκε και εκτίμησε!
Στη δεύτερη θέση ο φίλος-συναθλητής Αχιλλέας Βασάι. Για μένα που γνωρίζω τον Αχιλλέα, θαυμάζω πόσο σκλυροπυρηνικός είναι στις προπονήσεις τους και πόσο αγαπάει το άθλημα. Και πάντα πιστός στις οδηγίες του προπονητή του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη!!
Στη πρώτη θέση πραγματικά ξεχώρισε ο Αθανασίου Γιώργος. Πιστεύω αν συνεχίσει συστηματικά ο Γιώργος έχει να δώσει πολλά!
Χειμώνας Δημήτρης , Ράλλης και Ξάνθης ήταν στην εξάδα και καθόλου τυχαίοι αθλητές, καθώς έχουν σημειώσει σημαντικές επιτυχίες στο ενεργητικό τους!!

----------


## NASSER

> *Κατηγορία Bodybuilding ΑΝΔΡΩΝ -100 κιλά
> 
> α/α
> ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ
> ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ
> ΘΕΣΗ &
> ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΟ
> 
> 43
> ...


Στη -100Kg είχαμε το φαβορί Σιώτη Παναγιώτη, αγαπητό αθλητή στους φίλους του αθλήματος και μας το απέδωσε με να τον δούμε σε άψογη φόρμα σε έναν υψηλού επιπέδου αγώνα.
Στη Δεύτερη θέση ο Σεράνης Μένιος. Ο Μένιος είναι αθλητής που προσπαθεί να ανεβαίνει επίπεδο αν και δεν τον βοηθούσε αρχικά το καλούπι του. Με την βοήθεια και την υποστήριξη του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη φαίνεται πως έχουν αποδώσει οι προσπάθειες του. Ωστόσο σε θέμα φινιρίσματος ήταν λίγο πίσω σε σχέση με πως τον έχουμε συνηθίσει. 
Στη τρίτη θέση ο συμπαθής έφηβος Αλιμπάκης θανάσης!! Για μένα θα μπορούσε να ήταν και στη δεύτερη θέση καθώς δεν υστερούσε πουθενά, μείον της μυικής ωριμότητας που έχει ο Σιώτης.
Προσωπικά μου άρεσε και ο Κακάνης Άγγελος, ήταν σε πολύ καλή φόρμα. Θα πρέπει απλά να βελτιώσει τον όγκο των ποδιών του για να έχει καλύτερη αναλογία σε σχέση με τον άνω κορμό και λόγο ύψους.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Μen ΒΒ +100

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Bodybuilding ΑΝΔΡΩΝ +100 κιλά

α/α
ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ
ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ
ΘΕΣΗ &
ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΟ

51
ΜΑΓΚΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ
ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ
1η, ΧΡΥΣΟ

52
ΚΑΡΑΜΗΤΣΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ
ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ
2η, ΑΡΓΥΡΟ

53
ΑΝΔΡΙΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ
ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
3η, ΧΑΛΚΙΝΟ



*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Bodybuilding ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΩΝ (MASTERS) - 50 ετών

α/α
ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ
ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ
ΘΕΣΗ &
ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΟ

54
ΤΖΙΝΙΔΗΣ ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ
ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ
1η, ΧΡΥΣΟ

55
ΣΙΩΤΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ
ΥΓΕΙΑ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ
2η, ΑΡΓΥΡΟ

56
ΓΙΑΤΡΑΚΗΣ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ
ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ
3η, ΧΑΛΚΙΝΟ

57
ΚΑΚΑΝΗΣ ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ
ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ
4η

58
ΕΛ ΜΑΣΡΙ ΜΟΧΑΜΑΝΤ
ΑΘΛΟΣ ΚΟΡΔΕΛΙΟΥ
5η

59
ΔΕΡΜΑΤΙΔΗΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ
ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ
6η



*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Bodybuilding ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΩΝ (MASTERS) + 50 ετών

α/α
ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ
ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ
ΘΕΣΗ &
ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΟ

60
ΒΑΣΑΛΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ
ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΙΑΝ
1η, ΧΡΥΣΟ

61
ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ
Α.Ε. ΒΟΛΟΥ ΔΙΜΗΝΙΟΥ
2η, ΑΡΓΥΡΟ

62
ΤΣΙΦΛΙΚΙΔΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ
ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ
3η, ΧΑΛΚΙΝΟ

63
ΛΑΤΣΟ ΑΝΤΡΕΪΚΟ
ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
4η

64
ΔΙΑΒΑΤΗΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ
ΑΤΛΑΣ ΦΙΤΝΕΣ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ
5η

65
ΔΡΟΣΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ
ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ
6η



*

----------


## Polyneikos

*OVERALL BIKINI FITNESS: ΛΙΒΥΑΚΗ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΙΑ, Α.Σ. ΑΘΛΟΣ ΚΟΡΔΕΛΙΟΥ


*










*



**OVERALL BODYFITNESS: ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ, Α.Σ. ΕΛΛΑΣ, ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*OVERALL MEN’S PHYSIQUE: ΤΙΛΛΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ, Α.Σ. ΑΝΑΓΕΝΝΗΣΗ


*

*


**OVERALL CLASSIC BODYBUILDING: ΚΥΡΙΑΖΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ, Α.Σ. ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΙΑΝ

** 


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το OVERALL του Πανελληνίου Πρωταθλήματος της IFBB στην Θεσσαλονίκη!*

----------


## NASSER

> *Κατηγορία Bodybuilding ΑΝΔΡΩΝ +100 κιλά
> 
> α/α
> ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ
> ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ
> ΘΕΣΗ &
> ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΟ
> 
> 51
> ...


Εδώ πιστεύω τα σχόλια είναι περιττά, ειδικά σήμερα που ο Μάγκος Γιάννης είναι ήδη νικητής στο Μεσογειακό στη κατηγορία του!!
Ο Καραμήτσος νέος αθλητής και ταλαντούχος βρέθηκε στη δεύτερη θέση, ενώ ο Ανδριακόπουλος στην τρίτη θέση. Αξιόλογοι αθλητές στη πιο βαριά κατηγορία.

----------


## NASSER

> *Κατηγορία Bodybuilding ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΩΝ (MASTERS) - 50 ετών
> 
> α/α
> ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ
> ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ
> ΘΕΣΗ &
> ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΟ
> 
> 54
> ...


Είναι μια από τις κατηγορίες που όλοι περίμεναν να δουν, καθώς έχουμε την επιστροφή του μεγάλου Τζινίδη Μανώλη. Σε πολύ καλή φόρμα, μάζες και αναλογίες του αναλογούσε η πρώτη θέση. Στη δεύτερη θέση ο Σιώτης και στη τρίτη ο Γιατράκης. Είναι ξεχωριστό να βλέπει μια τριάδα με πολύ δυνατούς αθλητές!

----------


## NASSER

> *Κατηγορία Bodybuilding ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΩΝ (MASTERS) + 50 ετών
> 
> α/α
> ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ
> ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ
> ΘΕΣΗ &
> ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΟ
> 
> 60
> ...


Βλέποντας αυτή τη κατηγορία, το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτεται ένας αθλητής, είναι αν στην ηλικία άνω των 50 θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να συμμετάσχει σε αγώνες. Ο Γιάννης Βασάλος όχι μόνο δεν έχει σταματήσει να συμμετάσχει, αλλά πάντα καταφέρνει να διακρίνεται εντός τριάδας και εδώ ήταν άξιος νικητής της κατηγορίας! Στη δεύτερη θέση ο Χειμώνας Χρίστος από το Βόλο που επίσης έχει πολλές νίκες στο ενεργητικό του! Στη τρίτη θέση ένας φίλος και καταπληκτικός άνθρωπος ο Τσιφλικίδης Ανέστης! Οι νεότεροι δεν τον γνωρίζουν αλλά έχει αναφερθεί το όνομα του στους παλέμαχους αθλητές από τη δεκαετία του '80. Πέρσι αποφάσισε να ξανα συμμετάσχει σε αγώνες και φέτος διακρίθηκε! Ο Ανέστης είναι χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα των ανθρώπων που αγαπάνε το άθλημα! Αν και +50 θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλά προετοιμασμένος κάποιος για να κάνει προπόνηση μαζί του... ειδικά πόδια  :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

*OVERALL BIKINI FITNESS: ΛΙΒΥΑΚΗ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΙΑ, Α.Σ. ΑΘΛΟΣ ΚΟΡΔΕΛΙΟΥ
**OVERALL BODYFITNESS: ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ, Α.Σ. ΕΛΛΑΣ, ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ
**OVERALL MEN’S PHYSIQUE: ΤΙΛΛΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ, Α.Σ. ΑΝΑΓΕΝΝΗΣΗ*
*OVERALL CLASSIC BODYBUILDING: ΚΥΡΙΑΖΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ, Α.Σ. ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΙΑΝ


*Όλα τα overall ήταν ξεκάθαρα! Μέχρι που φτάσαμε σαυτό που όλοι περιμέναμε... overall Bodybuilding
Όλοι έχουμε συμπάθειες και προτιμήσεις. Προσωπικά θαύμασα τον Γιάννη Μάγκο και θεωρώ πως ήταν ο πιο καλά προετοιμασμένος και ο πιο βαρύς αθλητής! Ήθελα να τον δω γενικό νικητή καθώς είναι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση για τις προσπάθειες που καταβάλει, από την απομακρυσμένη Ρόδο με όποια θετικά ή αρνητικά έχει αυτό. Η τελική αναμέτρηση φαινόταν πως ήταν ανάμεσα στο Μάγκο Γιάννη και τον Τζινίδη Μανώλη. Ο Μανώλης υπερτερούσε συνολικά σε αναλογίες, ήταν ισοδύναμοι σε μάζες αλλά γράμμωση, φινίρισμα, φρεσκάδα ενέπνεε περισσότερο ο Γιάννης. Συνολικά τα θετικά στοιχεία υπέρ του Γιάννη ήταν περισσότερα. Αυτή είναι η ταπεινή μου άποψη. 
Ωστόσο αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια στον μεγάλο Τζινίδη Μανώλη που έκανε μια επιστροφή μετά από αρκετά χρόνια και από αποχή από το άθλημα, καθώς δοκίμασε και άλλα αξιόλογα-δύσκολα αθλήματα. Παραμένει να είναι πρότυπο για πολλούς, αγαπητός σε όλους τους φίλους του χώρου του αθλήματος και άνθρωπος με ήθος!

Σήμερα γιορτάζουμε και την επιτυχία της ελληνικής αποστολής στο Μεσογειακό πρωτάθλημα 2015, που δείχνει πως το ελληνικό επίπεδο είναι ψηλό. 
Τελικά καταφέραμε τους αγώνες της ''γειτονιάς μας'', να τους φέρουμε σε διεθνή επίπεδο  :01. Smile:

----------


## Muscleboss

Είχαμε προβλέψει ότι αυτός θα είναι ο αγώνας της χρονιάς, και από το ρεπορτάζ είναι φανερό ότι πέσαμε μέσα. 
Η δική μου αίσθηση είναι ότι πρόκειται για έναν πολύ επιτυχημένο αγώνα, με μεγάλα ονόματα και ένα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος της αφρόκρεμας του σημερινού ελληνικού bodybuilding. Όχι απλά αγώνας της χρονιάς, αλλά πιστέυω θέτει υποψηφιότητα για τον αγώνα της δεκαετίας.

Όσο για το αριθμό των αθλητών, παραγματικά ρεκόρ, ίσος ή και μεγαλύτερος από τον αριθμό των θεατών σε άλλες διοργανώσεις...

Αν μη τι άλλο αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια σε συντελεστές, διοργανωτές και την ΕΟΣΔ που σε τέτοιους καιρούς κατάφεραν να πραγματοποιήσουν ένα τέτοιο αγώνα και μάλιστα στη συμπρωτεύουσα. 

Πάντα τέτοια  :03. Clap:

----------


## nikosbb

Οι αθλητες που ειχαν παρει μερος κ σε αλλες ομοσπονδιες πληρωσαν προστιμο τελικα?? Ηταν ωραιος αγωνας με πολλα καλα ονοματα αλλα επεσε μαγειρεμα κατηγοριων κ μας ξεπεταξαν.κατηγοριες με βαθμολογικη σημασια το ατομικο ποζαρισμα δεν εγινε ποτε...βραβευτηκε μονο η τριαδα ενω θα επρεπε να ανακοινωθει η εξαδα κ να παρει εστω ενα επαινο ως αναμνηστικο.κ ειναι αυτα σκεψεις κ λογια που επαιζαν σχεδον απολους μεσα στα αποδυτηρια. Ο χωρος πολυ ωραιος πραγματικα.κ μπραβο στον νασσερ κ στα υπολοιπα παιδια που τρεχανε ολη την ωρα να υπαρχει μια ομαλη λειτουργία. ..

----------


## charchar

Θα αφαιρέσει άραγε η ΕΟΣΔ τώρα τους τίτλους όπως πολύ πρόσφατα έκανε, σε αθλητές που κέρδισαν τίτλους αμέσως μετά στη Wabba ? Εκτός αν ισχύουν για κάποιους αθλητές άλλοι κανονισμοί.....

----------


## NASSER

Η νίκη και η θέση που καταλαμβάνει ο κάθε αθλητής/τρια επί του αγώνα, το καταφέρνει με τον κόπο του και την αξία του. Και σαυτόν τον αγώνα δεν υπήρξαν αδικίες ή εσκεμμένες τοποθετήσεις αθλητών σε ορισμένες θέσεις. Είδαμε και ανατροπές.
Τώρα όσο αφορά την κατάταξη της βαθμολογίας των αθλητών γιαυτή τη σεζόν διαμορφώνεται αναλόγως με τις κυρώσεις. Πχ ένας αθλητής που βγήκε πρώτος στους τελευταίους αγώνες από αρχές του 2015 και δεν τήρησε τους κανόνες του καταστατικού της ομοσπονδίας, η θέση του δεν καταμετρείται και το πρωτείο παίρνει ο επόμενος αθλητής.

----------


## NASSER

> Οι αθλητες που ειχαν παρει μερος κ σε αλλες ομοσπονδιες πληρωσαν προστιμο τελικα?? Ηταν ωραιος αγωνας με πολλα καλα ονοματα αλλα επεσε μαγειρεμα κατηγοριων κ μας ξεπεταξαν.κατηγοριες με βαθμολογικη σημασια το ατομικο ποζαρισμα δεν εγινε ποτε...βραβευτηκε μονο η τριαδα ενω θα επρεπε να ανακοινωθει η εξαδα κ να παρει εστω ενα επαινο ως αναμνηστικο.κ ειναι αυτα σκεψεις κ λογια που επαιζαν σχεδον απολους μεσα στα αποδυτηρια. Ο χωρος πολυ ωραιος πραγματικα.κ μπραβο στον νασσερ κ στα υπολοιπα παιδια που τρεχανε ολη την ωρα να υπαρχει μια ομαλη λειτουργία. ..


Νίκο ΝΑΙ πληρώθηκαν όλα τα πρόστιμα και αυτό θα εξακολουθήσει να γίνεται επισυναπτόμενης γραπτής απολογίας ότι έσφαλε ο αθλητής. Ίσως δεν γνωρίζεις, πως στην IFBB σε εθνικό επίπεδο αγώνες, δηλώνεται μόνο η τριάδα στο τέλος και όχι η εξάδα. Δες και προηγούμενα πανελλήνια της ΕΟΣΔ.
Ωστόσο εφόσον ανακοινώθηκαν δημόσια στην ιστοσελίδα της ΕΟΣΔ τα αποτελέσματα, θα αποσταλούν στους συλλόγους τα διπλώματα μαζί με τα μετάλλια συμμετοχής με την τελική θέση που λαμβάνει ο αθλητής. Και αν πχ εσύ βγήκες 4ος και κάποιος από την τριάδα ακυρώνεται, το δίπλωμα που θα αποστέλλεται θα αναγράφει την 3η θέση ως αυτή που σημείωσες.
Όσο τι λόγια έπαιζαν στα αποδυτήρια εκεί ήμουν και το ξέρεις... κανένας από όσους γνωρίζανε που ήρθαν δεν παραπονέθηκαν! Όσοι ήρθαν για να κάνουν σόου, σίγουρα με παράπονο έφυγαν. 
Όσοι αθλητές εντόπισαν πως δεν είναι σωστή η θέση ή κατηγορία που δήλωσαν, διορθώθηκε εφόσον ελέγχθηκαν για δεύτερη φορά. Και υπήρξε μια περίπτωση που δεν διορθώθηκε, καθώς ο αθλητής ήθελε να παίξει bodybuilding classic και για το ύψος του ήταν πιο βαρύς από ότι επέτρεπε η κατηγορία. 
Τέλος οι κατηγορίες που είχαν βαθμολόγηση χορογραφίας όπως και κατηγορία που είχε αγωνίσματα έγιναν κανονικά και την καταμέτρηση είχα κάνει εγώ.

----------


## nikosbb

Οκ.κ ετσι ειναι το σωστο με τα πρόστιμα. Δεν μπορει να κανει ο καθενας οτι θελει...βεβαια κ να σου το απαγορευει να πας κ σε αλλον αγωνα ειναι καπως αλλα το ξερεις απο την αρχη κ επιλεγεις.ηταν παντως μεγαλη διοργάνωση κ μπραβο τους...μεγαλη διαφήμιση για το αθλημα.

----------


## NASSER

Επομένως nikosbb λάθος εντυπώσεις είχες. Όλα ήταν σωστά!

----------


## NASSER

> *Ο Βαλάντης Ντόκος,*  Γενικος Νικητής του 27ου Πανελληνίου Πρωταθλήματος το 2014, ο οποίος προετοιμάζεται για το Amateur Olympia, δείχνει ότι είναι σε πολύ καλό δρόμο.
> Δείχνει πολύ καλός χαρακτήρας, ομιλητικός και ανταποκρινόταν σε όλους τους fans για φωτογραφήσεις και ανταλλαγή απόψεων.


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι δυνατό, να έχουμε και άλλες φώτο του Βαλάντη Ντόκου.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι δυνατό, να έχουμε και άλλες φώτο του Βαλάντη Ντόκου.

----------


## NASSER

Ωραίος Δημήτρη!
Και από πίσω ένα από τα δυο περίπτερα που έστησα με τον Νίκο Παπαγεωργίου  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Φωτογραφίες απο το guest Ποζάρισμα του Βαλάντη Ντόκου, 3 εβδομάδες πριν από το Amateur Olympia

----------


## NASSER

Έχει αξιόλογο όγκο για το ύψος του, καλές αναλογίες και το βασικό του όπλο είναι πως θα έχει βαθιά γράμμωση!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## michaelyatrakis

Καλημέρα και απο μενα ο αγώνας ήταν τέλειος η κατηγορία μου πολυ δυνατή συγχαρητήρια σε ολα τα παιδιά που πήραν μέρος και στον γιώργο τον Αθανασίου όπως επίσης και στον Αχιλλέα τον Βεσαι επίσης και στους προπονητές τους Μπαλάσα Βάκη και Καραμανλάκη Μανώλη αντίστοιχα. 
Όσο για μενα είμαι πολυ χαρούμενος που κατέλαβα και την Τρίτη θέση στα μαστερς ανάμεσα σε δυο τεράστια ονόματα του χώρου τον Τζινιδη Εμμανουηλίδη που ειναι και ο προπονητής μου και ο καλύτερος φίλος μου και συν ασκούμενος στις επίπονες προπονήσεις και ο Σιώτης Παναγιώτης φίλος απο το 1997 απο το μεσογειακό της ifbb. 
Σαν Μιχάλης Γιατρακης θεωρώ ότι θα έπρεπε να ήμουν δυο σκαλιά ποιο κομμένος και σκληρός για να μπορέσω να πλασαριστώ πιο ψηλά έκανα την αυτοκριτική μου μαζί με τον Μανώλη εντοπίσαμε το λάθος το διορθώσαμε και το αποτέλεσμα φάνηκε μια εβδομάδα μόλις μετα στο μεσογειακό της Γαλλίας που ήμουν σαφώς πιο βελτιωμένος, ελπίζω να είμαι ακόμα καλύτερος στο amateur 12 με 13 Ιουνίου και να κάνω μια αξιοπρεπή εμφάνιση. 
Θα πρέπει στην Ελλάδα και στο άθλημα μας να αποδεχόμαστε τις θέσεις που καταλαμβάνουμε γιατί τα τελευταία χρόνια όποιον να ρωτήσεις σε οποιαδήποτε κατηγορία απο τον δεύτερο έως τον τελευταίο όλοι θα έπρεπε να βγουν πρώτοι. Αυτό μονο κακό κάνει και στους αθλητές και στο άθλημα και μειώνει και την αξία των παιδιών που Νικήσαν κατι που δεν θα άρεσε σε εμάς να τον κάνουν όταν βγαίνουμε πρώτοι.
Για αυτό θα συμβούλευα και συγνώμη κιόλας να είμαστε πιο συνετοί πιο σεμνοί και να δουλεύουμε σκληρά ώστε να βελτιωνόμαστε τώρα η θέση έρχεται αναλόγως τις προσπάθειας και των επιλογών που έχουμε κάνει. Αυτά απο εμένα και ζήτω συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα μέχρι την επόμενη φορά να είστε όλοι καλα. 
Μετα τιμής Γιατρακης Μιχάλης

----------


## nikosbb

> Επομένως nikosbb λάθος εντυπώσεις είχες. Όλα ήταν σωστά!


φιλε μου νασσερ εννοειται οτι δεν εχουμε τιποτα να χωρησουμε.χαχα...ρωτησα γιατι 2 αθλητες που τους ειδα στην nac μερικες μερες πριν κ ηρθαν θεσσαλονικη μου ειπαν πως δεν πληρωσαν προστιμο.βεβαια μπορει να μου ειπαν ψεμματα.δεν το ξερω.σχετικα με ατομικα ποζαρισματα.οι κατηγοριες bb δεν κανανε ενω δωσανε μουσικες κανονικα οι αθλητες κ συμπεριλαμβανεται στην κατηγορια αυτη το ατομικο κανονικα.η classic bb δεν κανει,το ξερω αυτο.στην κατηγορια master +50 πηραν μερος αθλητες 43 και 47 ετων .ταυτοτητα δεν τους ζητησα φυσικα.χαχα...οι ιδιοι το ειπαν στα αποδητηρια καθως επισης κ η ημερομινια γεννησης που εχουν βαλει στα προφιλ τους στο fb.ισως να μην εχουν βαλει την αληθινη μπορει να πει καποιος.οκ.απλα λεω τι ειδαμε κ τι ακουσαμε στα παρασκηνια.σαν θεατης μιλαω.ουτε αδικιθηκα καπου ουτε εχω κανα συμφερον ουτε θελω να φαω την θεση κ το κυπελλο καποιου αθλητη.χαχα.προς θεου...ο αγωνας ηταν πραγματικα ωραιος με πολλους καλους αθλητες κ χαρηκα πολυ που ειδα στην σκηνη νεους κ καλους αθλητες αλλα κ παλια καλα ονοματα...

----------


## NASSER

Νίκο καταναλώνεσαι με κάθε πρωτόσχολου των δήθεν απογοητευμένων και κοιτάζεις τι έχει το κάθε προφίλ. Στην ΕΟΣΔ ταυτότητες ελέγχουν και όχι facebook προφιλ. Και δεν θα έψαχνες τις ηλικίες των +50 είτε εσύ είτε η παρέα σου στα +50, αν δεν είχατε την ψευδαίσθηση ότι βιώσατε αδικία. Δεν σας τιμάει αυτή η εικόνα... και φυσικά δεν έχουμε να χωρίσουμε τίποτα...

----------


## death4glory

συγχαρητηρια σε ολους γι αυτο το υπεροχο βιντεακι  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## No Fear

Εχει ανεβει πολυ μυικα ο Βαλαντης,μπραβο του.
Σκοπος ειναι να παρει την επαγγελματικη καρτα και απο εκει και περα πιστευω να απογειωθει!

----------


## Muscleboss

> συγχαρητηρια σε ολους γι αυτο το υπεροχο βιντεακι


Ωραίο βίντεο. Για άλλη μια φορά, μεγάλος αγώνας.  :03. Clap: 

Όποιος έκανε προετοιμασία φέτος και δεν κατέβηκε εδώ, μάλλον αυτός έχασε...

----------


## NASSER

> Όποιος έκανε προετοιμασία φέτος και δεν κατέβηκε εδώ, μάλλον αυτός έχασε...


Αυτό ξαναπές το !!!  :03. Thumb up: 

Το βιντεάκι ήταν του χορηγού και για μένα δεν κάλυψε όλες τις πτυχές και τα πρόσωπα της διοργάνωσης... Μοιάζει με βιντεάκι που έβγαλαν για δική του διαφήμιση και όχι του αθλήματος! Και ναι εκφράζω μια πίκρα με αυτό που γράφω και σωστό είναι να τα αναφέρουμε όλα!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μπορει να ειναι του χορηγου αλλα δε παυει να ειναι ενα πολυ ομορφο βιντεο που μας προσφερει, κ σε καμια περιπτωση δεν μονοπωλει το ενδιαφερον.

----------


## NASSER

> *Το OVERALL του Πανελληνίου Πρωταθλήματος της IFBB στην Θεσσαλονίκη!*


Και μόνο το γενικό να δει κάποιος, αντιλαμβάνεται το επίπεδο του αγώνα! Εύχομαι να ζήσουμε ξανά τέτοιου επιπέδου αγώνες. Τον αγώνα ουσιαστικά τον κάνουν οι αθλητές. Οι χορηγοί και οι διοργανωτές έχουν την ευθύνη στην ομαλή διεξαγωγή του αγώνα και η ομοσπονδία να μεριμνάει να τηρούνται οι κανόνες. 
Αξιόλογο είναι πως οι αθλητές που εκπροσώπησαν τη χὠρα στους διεθνή αγώνες, έφεραν πίσω διακρίσεις! Κάτι που επίσης ανεβάζει την αξία αυτού του αγώνα!

----------


## Muscleboss

Εντυπωσιακό το γενικό πραγματικά. Νομίζω οι κριτές προτιμήσαν το σχήμα του Τζινίδη που πραγματικά είναι εξαιρετικό.

Προσωπικά, όσο έβλεπα το βίντεο το βλέμμα και την προσοχή μου τράβηξε περισσότερο ο Μάγκος και η σκληρη του γράμμωση. Έκανε προετοιμασία όχι αστεία...  :03. Clap:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Κριμα που δε το πηρε ο Μαγκος...η μερα με τη νυχτα..δεν ειχε ανταγωνισμο.Τελος παντων.

----------


## NASSER

Ο Μάγκος ήταν πιο καλά προετοιμασμένος από όλους. Ήρθε για να το πάρει και να συνεχίσει με περισσότερη δύναμη στους διεθνή αγώνες. Πιστεύω επηρέασε περισσότερο το όνομα του Τζινίδη. Πολύ καλός αθλητής αλλά ο Μάγκος για μένα ήταν πιο εντυπωσιακός σε όλα. Και φυσικά άλλο να βλέπεις φώτο και άλλο να το ζεις από κοντά!
Η ατυχία για τον Μάγκο συνεχίστηκε και στο μεσογειακό που δικαιωματικά και το over all ήταν δικό του. 
Στο Μεσογειακό όμως την παράσταση έκλεψε η αντίδραση του προέδρου κ. Λεβεντέλη που σηκώθηκε τινάζοντας τη καρέκλα και με νεύρα με το άκουσμα του αποτελέσματος του over all γιατί πίστευε όπως όλοι στον Γιάννη Μάγκο! Η πηγή πληροφόρησης μου επίσης από ξένες πηγές και όχι από την ελληνική αποστολή!  :01. Smile:

----------

